# We are all ...



## Gwunderi

Shalom,

How do you say "We are *all* hungry"? 
All pupils are hungry: "כול התלמידים רעבים"
But can you say: "כול אנחנו רעבים"? or: "כול אתם עייפים"?

That sounds very strange (to me), but I don't find how to say it correctly.

Thanks a lot


----------



## arbelyoni

כל is inflected with person and quantity:
We are all hungry - כולנו רעבים
You are all tired - כולכם עייפים

I - כולי
We - כולנו
You (s.m) - כולךָ
You (s.f) - כולךְ
You (p.m) - כולכם
You (p.f) - כולכן
He - כולו
She - כולה
They (m) - כולם
They (f) - כולן


----------



## Gwunderi

Ah, that's very "elegant", toda raba. Although for the singular forms it doesn't make much sense? 
And I forgot: how is it for the past?

כולנו היינו רעבים

Is that correct?

Pronunciation:
How do you pronounce כולם and כולן? "col*a*m" and "col*a*n" (not "col*e*m" and "col*e*n")?


----------



## arbelyoni

> Although for the singular forms it doesn't make much sense?


Why not? It means (very literally): all of me; all of you; all of him/her.
אני כולי שלך - I'm all yours
מה קרה? אתה רטוב כולך - you're all soaked with water
כל העולם כולו גשר צר מאד - the entire world is a narrow bridge


> And I forgot: how is it for the past?
> כולנו היינו רעבים


Yes. היינו רעבים is the past of אנחנו רעבים.


----------



## Gwunderi

arbelyoni said:


> Why not? It means (very literally): all of me; all of you; all of him/her.
> אני כולי שלך - I'm all yours



I see. תודה רבה, אני כולי שלך


----------



## arielipi

And they all start with the sound of cu, not co:
culi,culech,culcha,culchen,culchem etc


----------



## arbelyoni

> Pronunciation:
> How do you pronounce כולם and כולן? "col*a*m" and "col*a*n" (not "col*e*m" and "col*e*n")?


I - כולי [kulí]
We - כולנו [kulánu]
You (s.m) - כולךָ [kulkhá]
You (s.f) - כולךְ [kulékh]
You (p.m) - כולכם [kulkhém]
You (p.f) - כולכן [kulkhén]
He - כולו [kuló]
She - כולה [kulá]
They (m) - כולם [kulám]
They (f) - כולן [kulán]


----------



## Gwunderi

@arielipi and arbelyoni

Thank you, now I see it also in my dictionary: you say "kol haYom", but "kulám".

To be sure (hope it's my last question for today):
You say: "כולנו רעבים" (without pronoun אנחנו)
but: "אני כולי שך" and "אתה רטוב כולך" (with pronoun)

Somehow it seems clear to me:
In the first the meaning is: All of us are hungry
and in the second: I am wholly yours, or you are wholly wet.

Is that correct - to be sure when to put the pronoun and when not.


----------



## arielipi

The pronoun is not needed, but can be added anytime.


----------



## origumi

And how the "o" sound of _kol_ becomes "u" in _kuli_ etc.? I assume it's because _kol _belongs to a large word family whose original "u" changed to "o" in singular masculine but remained "u" in other conjugations. See also דוב, אדום, etc.

The ancient "u" sound is visible in Arabic and Aramaic who maintained it.


----------



## Gwunderi

arielipi said:


> The pronoun is not needed, but can be added anytime.



Now it's כול clear - Thank you very much.


----------

